# Canadian multiple entry visit visa? For parents?



## /dev/null (Aug 25, 2011)

My mother in-law is coming to visit for a little less than a month. My understanding is that Canadians must wait 30 days after exiting the country on the tourist visa before reentry. 

Does anyone know of a way to allow for multiple entries? We would like to take off for a few days to some neighbouring countries while she is here.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

I dont think there is a way, but contact the embassy. They may know a way.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

I have been wondering and now I have to ask, why are the visa requirement of Canadians are so much tougher that Americans and Europeans?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Well there is a multi-entry visa offered by the UAE Embassy in Canada (Ottawa) but it's fairly expensive ... I believe it's about $1000 CAD. It's valid for 6 months but if I'm not wrong, you can only stay in the country for about 14 days at a time - you then have to leave and come back. This means you can probably just do visa runs to Oman every 14 months. Expensive option but it's there.

Why was the visa rule implemented? Because of politics. The official stance is because Canada wouldn't allow Emirates and Etihad more landing rights into Canadian cities. There are a few other political reasons which deteriorated the relationship between the two countries but I personally blame the Harper government for not being able to deal with these issues diplomatically.


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks W Man.
I've never been a fan of Harper and at the same time I know Canadian taxpayers invested a lot of money in Air Canada trying to keep if afloat and Canadians employed. I couldn't care less what the UAE does.


----------

